# Earthquake in PA



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone in the mid-Atlantic states feel the Virginia earthquake this afternoon?

We got a 30-45 sec shaking, pictures rocking on the walls and cast iron pans swinging a bit.

First one this guy has ever felt and hope it's the last. That's a west coast thing that they can keep.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2011)

[video]http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/slideshow/east-coast-earthquake-14364887[/video]


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had it for 20 seconds here and I thought it was the wind, but the trees weren't swaying. I didn't find out until around an hour later when my wife asked if I felt the earthquake. First one for me as well.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 40 miles from Rich mond (damn filter Dave), the building I was in swayed like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 23, 2011)

Crazy sh$t... I hope Nothing at your house was damaged. I've never felt one myself, not much fun I imagine.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it pretty good around here. I was at a meeting in a 5-sided building where, uhm, you kinda worry when something shakes the building. :scared4:

I hit a nearby stairwell and got out before the masses. Retrieved my car froma nearby garage and made it back to the house before the massive traffic jam hit. Luckily my wife was telecommuting today, or she probably would not have made it home until the middle of the night.

We had a few things fall in the house, but all the cutting boards, knives, spoons and fish tongs are safe :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2011)

I looked over at the knives hanging on the wall and I was ready to jump.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 23, 2011)

laura almast had a heart attack.....she could barely stand from the shaking....whole house was shakin!!!!!!!!!!!!......ryan


----------



## echerub (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it up here north of the border. I got tasked on digging up more info about the quake at work immediately after - turns out this thing was felt wide and far thanks to (a) the significant magnitude of this for an east-coaster, and (b) the lovely solid bedrock we're sitting on that transmits the vibrations really well.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Aug 23, 2011)

******** Va was rockin'. Scared the @#$ out of my girlfriend, I was just hoping it wouldn't get ant worse......weird for sure!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 23, 2011)

Wife felt it in NYC. Said it reminded her of home.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 23, 2011)

I was getting ready to get my mail out of my mailbox when the quake happened. The mailbox is on a pedestal and it's a little loose. It was weird watching it giggle like jello yet nobody was touching it.


----------



## mainaman (Aug 23, 2011)

not my first one and definitely not the strongest I have felt.
Felt very weird too hehe.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

The nuclear plants had some wake ups!


----------



## l r harner (Aug 23, 2011)

had i not been on the phone wih Deker i woild have never known. here was a chain hanging in the shop n i kinx of giggled like there was a breeze but that was all. i was standing on a concrete floor and never felt it


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 23, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> The nuclear plants had some wake ups!


 
Both reactors at the North Anna NPP SCRAMmed and emergency diesel generators are providing power to the cooling systems to prevent a meltdown like Fukushima.

I'd say that was a wake up.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 23, 2011)

I was 30 feet up in the air in a field kitchen built on stilts. Felt the whole thing wobble and thought it was some serious wind. That coulda been ugly.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 24, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Both reactors at the North Anna NPP SCRAMmed and emergency diesel generators are providing power to the cooling systems to prevent a meltdown like Fukushima.
> 
> I'd say that was a wake up.


 
Let's be fair...those two events aren't even remotely comparable. 

At least US reactors are more closely monitored.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 24, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Let's be fair...those two events aren't even remotely comparable.
> 
> At least US reactors are more closely monitored.


 
I doubt that US reactors are more closely monitored than Japan's, but all the monitoring in the world won't be worth a thing if a meltdown like Fukushima occurs. I expect that if that should happen, the news will be controlled in the US just as it was in Japan to avoid panic. 

The North Anna NPP is designed to withstand a 6.2 magnitude earthquake. Yesterday's was a 5.8. Pretty alarming, if you ask me.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 24, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I doubt that US reactors are more closely monitored than Japan's, but all the monitoring in the world won't be worth a thing if a meltdown like Fukushima occurs. I expect that if that should happen, the news will be controlled in the US just as it was in Japan to avoid panic.
> 
> The North Anna NPP is designed to withstand a 6.2 magnitude earthquake. Yesterday's was a 5.8. Pretty alarming, if you ask me.


 
A 6.2 with the epicenter on the plant itself though, no? Obviously the farther away the less and less powerful the earthquake is.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh, after more than 50 years in No. California, I long ago I've lost track of the number of quakes I've experienced. The last one, about two years before I moved to Idaho, knocked my mother out of her single bed onto the floor, and emptied every cabinet in my kitchen . Walked onto a floor completely covered with broken glass. my cats were indoor cats, but I didn't see either of them for two days . ;-)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 24, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> A 6.2 with the epicenter on the plant itself though, no? Obviously the farther away the less and less powerful the earthquake is.


 
Epicenter was five miles from the NPP. 

I'm not crying "the sky is falling", but stuff like this does worry me.

I'm sure the Japanese living near Fukishima thought it was safe.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 24, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I doubt that US reactors are more closely monitored than Japan's, but all the monitoring in the world won't be worth a thing if a meltdown like Fukushima occurs. I expect that if that should happen, the news will be controlled in the US just as it was in Japan to avoid panic.
> 
> The North Anna NPP is designed to withstand a 6.2 magnitude earthquake. Yesterday's was a 5.8. Pretty alarming, if you ask me.


If they designed it to 6.2, then they used the lateral loads, etc. associated with a 6.2, and then applied factors of safety.


----------



## jheis (Aug 25, 2011)

Weenies!

We eat 5.8 quakes for breakfast out here.


----------



## CalleNAK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 25, 2011)

CalleNAK said:


>




:lmao:


----------



## l r harner (Aug 25, 2011)

i liek this one better


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 26, 2011)

Heck it didn't even get to 8.0... what you all freakin about 

I long ago stopped feeling anything under a 6.0


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn!!! First a little bitty earthquake and now the ass-end of a hurricane. NYC will be devistated! :Ooooh:


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> :lmao:



+1

Dude...that is so wrong. And FUNNY AS HELL!!! I almost choked on my pb&j. :rofl2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 27, 2011)

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 28, 2011)

I love the single chair down.


----------

